# Toro 826 OXE



## Steve G (Jan 23, 2016)

Toro 826 OXE model 37781 impeller engaged and turning, but auger will not engage. Shear bolts on auger are not broken and belts working fine. Brand new machine with first snow. Any idea what issue could be?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Steve

That needs to go back to the dealer. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Hate to say it but if the impeller is spinning it almost has to be a damaged auger gear box. Only other thing is if a gear in the box broke a key or the bolt to the shaft or the shaft broke.


----------



## Steve G (Jan 23, 2016)

Planning to do that next week. Just frustrating as it was working so well, but is under warranty. Luckily got the majority of snow already. Little disappointing as a Toro should not fail this quickly! ?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Last year there was someone who got a Toro from the dealer and found out it didn't have any oil in the front gearbox. It lasted about half a drive before it broke. Luckily for him they covered it under warranty.


----------



## Steve G (Jan 23, 2016)

It turns out that the sealant on the auger gearbox had failed during shipping. I had noticed some oil penetrating the bottom of the box when I opened it, but have seen that before with machines shipped, so did not think there was an issue. Just got it back from my nearest Toro dealer after 2 weeks ago and a new impeller shaft, gear and sealant. All were covered under warranty. 

it was covered under warranty.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Steve G said:


> It turns out that the sealant on the auger gearbox had failed during shipping. I had noticed some oil penetrating the bottom of the box when I opened it, but have seen that before with machines shipped, so did not think there was an issue. Just got it back from my nearest Toro dealer after 2 weeks ago and a new impeller shaft, gear and sealant. All were covered under warranty.
> 
> it was covered under warranty.


*MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


----------

